# Having a few chuckles in the shop at Christmas.



## schor (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Alexander (Dec 23, 2017)

Perfect. I might copy you


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 23, 2017)

It's a Christmas miracle.


----------



## schor (Dec 24, 2017)

I might do this every year. Already thinking of the other chucks and things I will add next year. Put it all on a rotary table and power it.


----------



## Bofobo (Dec 24, 2017)

Hang a set of wigglers, radius templates, possibly telescopic guages etc lol jingle chuck christmas


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 25, 2017)

That is a very beautiful Christmas Chuckle!!  One could imagine a 'heavy metal' Christmas carol to go with....


----------



## Bofobo (Dec 25, 2017)

Cue in TSO


----------



## schor (Dec 26, 2017)

Bofobo said:


> Cue in TSO



What is TSO?


----------



## Bofobo (Dec 26, 2017)

Trans siberian orchestra


----------



## Bofobo (Dec 26, 2017)

"Mad russians christmas" is the one i thought of


----------

